# Was offered a beautiful Poodle from Craigslist.



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Why are they rehoming her? Are they rehoming the puppy in the picture too?

I think would be my first question then:

Who is her breeder? Why won’t the breeder take her? Is there a contract with the breeder? May I see it?

How is she at grooming? It looks like she’s kept very short, does she misbehave?

is she reactive in walks? How is she on and off leash?

what is she afraid of?

what commands does she know? what formal training has she had?

is she microchipped?

is she registered? Full or limited,may I have her papers?

what clinic did she go to, may I have her vet records?


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> Why are they rehoming her? Are they rehoming the puppy in the picture too?
> 
> I think would be my first question then:
> 
> ...


She has decided to rehome because she's moving out of country, and no the puppy is not being rehomed with it.
Thank you for these wonderful and helpful questions, I have written them all down and will study them front to back.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Adding

What's her general temperament?

Were her parents health tested? If so, where can I see the results?

Was she bred? If so, was she health tested before breeding and where can I see the results?
(This will help you determine if getting pet insurance makes sense, or is even possible due to pre-existing condition.) 

This isn't likely to be an issue or even need to be asked, but if she is 18m old now and had puppies, say, 2 mo ago, was pregnant for the usual 63 days before that, she was awfully young to have been bred. Was that an accident? More something to just keep in mind. 

This doesn't answer your question exactly, but she doesn't look unhealthy. Her teats and belly look like my boys mother did when we met them a bit over 8w after their birth.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Poodle Forum! Glad you found us. You are right to proceed with caution. Rehoming scams are rampant on Craigslist right now. My friend recently fell for one. 

I second all the questions you received above. I am also interested in the “adoption” price tag. Is this a sale disguised as a rehome? Or is she really a loving owner who’s found herself in an unfortunate situation? If I had to find a new home for Peggy, I wouldn’t be using Craigslist. I would be tapping into my network of friends, family, and acquaintances.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I cast a very wide net and found the ad. I have very little CL experience to gauge it. Which of the two sisters is she offering you?


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Proceed with much caution. Most likely, all the questions previous posters asked would not be answered ( honestly ) by anyone that rehomes their pet on craigslist.


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I cast a very wide net and found the ad. I have very little CL experience to gauge it. Which of the two sisters is she offering you?


To be honest I'm not sure which dog she will be giving me, she says she is offering two, and I am only interested in owning one currently. I was trying to distinguish the faces in the dogs to tell them apart, I am guessing the shaved face dog is one, and puppy cut dog is another.


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

daabor said:


> Proceed with much caution. Most likely, all the questions previous posters asked would not be answered ( honestly ) by anyone that rehomes their pet on craigslist.


It's something to make note of for sure. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome to Poodle Forum! Glad you found us. You are right to proceed with caution. Rehoming scams are rampant on Craigslist right now. My friend recently fell for one.
> 
> I second all the questions you received above. I am also interested in the “adoption” price tag. Is this a sale disguised as a rehome? Or is she really a loving owner who’s found herself in an unfortunate situation? If I had to find a new home for Peggy, I wouldn’t be using Craigslist. I would be tapping into my network of friends, family, and acquaintances.


Thank you for the kind welcome,
I am a bit leery trusting sites like CL but I am meeting face to face with this woman, and I really fell in love with the poodle's face in the advertisement, so I want to see if there's a catch, may it be an uninformed owner with no documents, or maybe an exorbitant price tag to go with this dog she is putting up for adoption. And I agree with Phaz, if this was an AKC bred puppy, why wouldn't returning the dog to the breeder be the first step when finding her very young poodle a rehome? I am anticipating to hear what she will say.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's kind of funny because I felt like I was looking at different dogs in the photos. Now I might know why . Except for the photo outside the local store and the one in the car, the rest are consistent in the environment and there is what appears to be a third dog, a smaller white probably poodle also and at least that one puppy.

I'm leaning to byb (which doesn't mean they can't be lovely dogs).

Speculating on all these things with as little information as there is, is to be expected and is good to help you remain cautious. Either might be a lovely dog, too.

Be sure and have someone with you when you visit and also when she comes to your home, if you proceed to that point.

If she got the dogs from a quality breeder, which I'm sort of doubting right now (still doesn't mean that can't be lovely poodles), then she'd likely have signed a contract to return the dogs to the breeder or at least notify them to potentially help with rehoming.

If she simply has a few dogs, possibly breeding at least one, and truly has to rehome for the reason she gave, the most I'd pay is in the $500 range. If she truly loves them, her priority will be a good home. The price of $500 suggests that she values the dog and is enough to show that the buyer isn't likely to turn around and resell. 

If she has AKC papers on them, politely require the registry number before you commit. You can look the dog up on the AKC site which might verify some part of this.

If she loves these dogs, she should appreciate the trouble you're taking to confirm their true history.


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome to Poodle Forum! Glad you found us. You are right to proceed with caution. Rehoming scams are rampant on Craigslist right now. My friend recently fell for one.
> 
> I second all the questions you received above. I am also interested in the “adoption” price tag. Is this a sale disguised as a rehome? Or is she really a loving owner who’s found herself in an unfortunate situation? If I had to find a new home for Peggy, I wouldn’t be using Craigslist. I would be tapping into my network of friends, family, and acquaintances.





Rose n Poos said:


> It's kind of funny because I felt like I was looking at different dogs in the photos. Now I might know why . Except for the photo outside the local store and the one in the car, the rest are consistent in the environment and there is what appears to be a third dog, a smaller white probably poodle also and at least that one puppy.
> 
> I'm leaning to byb (which doesn't mean they can't be lovely dogs).
> 
> ...


Yes you are right on all counts Rose! I am hoping this is not a byb; but if so, she is still a beautiful dog, it will just take a lot more training and frequent vet visits.
I read somewhere on here I think saying that the highest pet fee you can charge for adoption is $500, I am just curious. If she provides me with all of the paper, and gives a good registry number, and then says "It's going to be $1,000-$1,200", is that a reasonable price range for rehoming?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Which face did you fall for?

The poodle in the car and outside the store are definitely the same poodle. The other 5 photos in the home seem to be all of the same differently trimmed poodle who may have whelped recently. In the same kitchen (?) photo with the food down and the white/light poodle there is also a smidge of what might be the back end of the car poodle.

The tails look the same, undocked, which is slowly becoming accepted by the public, if not the AKC for the show ring.


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Which face did you fall for?
> 
> The poodle in the car and outside the store are definitely the same poodle. The other 5 photos in the home seem to be all of the same differently trimmed poodle who may have whelped recently. In the same kitchen (?) photo with the food down and the white/light poodle there is also a smidge of what might be the back end of the car poodle.
> 
> The tails look the same, undocked, which is slowly becoming accepted by the public, if not the AKC for the show ring.


I loved the slender faced poodle in the car. She is so pretty! But am curious to see the puppy cut dog with a shaved face.
I am excited to see them in person, and see if this is real.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good for you for not judging too quickly.
Both photos are of my boy, before and after.

I don't think it's just the face tho. They seem to be built differently. Could just be pregnancy, if she was. 
My boys are different from each other, noticeably.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Please think twice about letting a stranger from CL enter and check out your house. There's a reason that most meetings with internet acquired 'friends' are in public places.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Something that has nibbled at me has finally landed.
If those photos are all truly of her poodles, and if the one sister is the clean face poodle in the photos taken out of the house is actually of one sister, why?
I mean, if there are two, if they're both hers, both living with her, why wouldn't she take all the photos at the same time and in the same place and post those?

Caution caution caution is in order.

If this is legit, I'm very sad for those sisters and whoever the other smaller white/light poodle(?) is. They've been together all their lives and now will be separated.
Not suggesting you take both or even the smaller one but what are her plans for all her dogs, not just the standards?
I tend to zero in on things that don't add up, and there's more it seems as I think on this with the info available.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She’s looking for homes for multiple poodles? My spidey sense is tingling.

And no, I would not pay $1,000+ for a Craiglist rehome. If she purchased these dogs from a good breeder, that breeder would likely be involved in the rehoming process. If she didn’t purchase them from a good breeder, why would she be asking for so much unless she’s trying to make money off the transaction?


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

I won't touch CL but I've met many people that got wonderful dogs from a CL ad. Regardless of how much research and testing you do, there are no sure bets. All dogs have issues. A highly health tested dog can have a health changing accident/incident that may not become evident or an issue until later in its life. That's the nature of the beast. 

Just my 2 cents: I would not let a stranger in my house. Period. However, if this is legit, the dogs need a home. It's like adopting a rescue. You won't really know the dog's history but that has never stopped me from taking a rescue. I've had several. They make great companions. You need to decide what is most important to you. What you really want. If AKC registration is important, I'd pass. Many reputable breeders have older pups they are looking to sell. If your looking for a happy companion dog and one of these pass muster, I'd take it. As for cost, if the dogs have been fully vaccinated, I pay a reasonable price given its age and what the seller has put into the dog. Costs you would have incurred if you got the dog as a pup. You need to find a dog you love. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I regularly use Craigslist. But selling a dog on Craiglist vs. rehoming a dog on Craigslist = two very different things.

“Rehoming” is a word that many scammers hide behind. It tugs on heartstrings. It disarms the buyer by making them feel like they’re “adopting” rather than engaging in a financial transaction.

I’d be less concerned with getting AKC paperwork than with ensuring I’m not inadvertently supporting a puppy mill situation, or someone who is indiscriminately breeding dogs for a buck and lying about it.

Note: I fell for an “oops we thought she was spayed” ad in my 20s, not because I didn’t know better but because I _wanted_ to believe it was legit.....because the puppies were so dang cute. And they were ready to go! No waitlist. No more searching.

The life of that puppy I got was hard and expensive. He suffered from multiple genetic conditions.

_“Well at least you saved him!”_

No. I financed their next litter.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Unless they changed the rules, CL does not allow anyone to list pets “for sale”, so they are all “rehomed”. I would not give any internet stranger my home address unless we knew each other very well. I also wouldn’t pay very much for a “rehome”, a few hundred at most.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> Unless they changed the rules, CL does not allow anyone to list pets “for sale”, so they are all “rehomed”.


I see this on Facebook a lot, too. But even if someone is circumventing the rules with semantics, that doesn’t justify doubling down on a fake story. Not saying that’s the case with the OP’s situation, but it happens alllllllllllll the time.  Must really suck for those who genuinely have to rehome a beloved pet due to unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Something that has nibbled at me has finally landed.
> If those photos are all truly of her poodles, and if the one sister is the clean face poodle in the photos taken out of the house is actually of one sister, why?
> I mean, if there are two, if they're both hers, both living with her, why wouldn't she take all the photos at the same time and in the same place and post those?
> 
> ...


It is always sad to separate siblings when they have been bonded. I am in no means able to care for more than one standard poodle at this time. It also concerns me as well that the photos provided did not have the two sisters together; she has sent me a video of the two together,  https://streamable.com/0vje4p
I have also requested more photos of the poodle with the pink harness. She says that they're up to date on shots, but will need to have new rabies done. And although she claims full rights on AKC -- akc paperwork is not a defining factor to me at the end of the day if the dog needs to be taken. She has quoted me $2,500 for each dog, neither of them have been spayed, and at a breeder premium, I am a bit caught off guard, on whether to pass or to try and get a lower number. I don't see myself paying more than $1000 for a rehome/rescue from CL.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I would not go any further until she provides the name of her veterinarian and breeder as references.

As far as I’m concerned, anyone willing to “rehome” unspayed dogs is not looking out for the well-being of beloved pets. Especially not at that price. This sounds like a sale, pure and simple. If you’re okay with that, then by all means proceed. But I wouldn’t personally do business with someone who’s not being honest with me about their circumstances or the origins of their dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just watched the video and it’s very strange. They’re behind glass and she’s encouraging them to bark. Just...odd. And why would they need another rabies shot at 18 months?

_“In California, the law reads that any dog must receive 3 rabies vaccines in the first 5 years of life. That means 1 is given at 3-4 months of age, then at 1 year and 3-4 months of age and then 3 years later. After this, dogs are then required to be vaccinated every 3 years.”_









Dog Vaccine Primer 05 | Why Rabies Every 3 Years







www.thewelldogplace.com





What’s your gut telling you?


----------



## Miss Daphne (Jul 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would not go any further until she provides the name of her veterinarian and breeder as references.
> 
> As far as I’m concerned, anyone willing to “rehome” unspayed dogs is not looking out for the well-being of beloved pets. Especially not at that price. This sounds like a sale, pure and simple. If you’re okay with that, then by all means proceed. But I wouldn’t personally do business with someone who’s not being honest with me about their circumstances or the origins of their dogs.


I agree with you. I told her that I was uncomfortable with the situation, and lack of information provided (she wouldn't give me the name of her veterinarian nor breeder as references), I offered a counter price; and was immediately replied back that she already found a buyer? So, she really wants that $2500. 
Thank you all for your input and for helping me; I have learned so much more than I had before about adopting/buying. 
And the search continues...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Miss Daphne said:


> She has quoted me $2,500 for each dog, neither of them have been spayed, and at a breeder premium, I am a bit caught off guard, on whether to pass or to try and get a lower number. I don't see myself paying more than $1000 for a rehome/rescue from CL.


I would walk away. This doesn’t sound like someone rehoming a dog. It looks like a way to sell puppy mill dogs.

I posted but hadn’t read your last post. I think you dodged a bullet. You asked too many legitimate questions which is why they decided to tell you the dogs were sold. Maybe true or maybe not but anyone who was rehoming a loved dog would be thrilled to tell you their vet and where the dogs came from.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

yikes. No, I would not pay that for a dog off of Craigslist. You can have a dog with full health testing and a champion lineage for that amount. I’d be curious if this same person pops up as “moving out of the country” again in 6 or 12 months.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As the bits of info dribble out from her, I lean more and more to byb or broker. Her last response sort of sealed that and the video backs up my initial thought that that bare room is an indoor kennel. 

I'm adding my personal criteria for selecting a breeder for you.

Some tips, some things to consider and some things to avoid when selecting a quality breeder.

We often hear from folks that they just want a pet. What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders many of us prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed.

About reviews, a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

_If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

*I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.*_


Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. There are also poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions. Those are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years.

Temperament and personality are lifelong traits.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my personal criteria (I have another more detailed but just this for now):

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


*🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩*
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...

Definitely contact the Poodle Club of your area and don't pass by the multi-listings. Some will be duplicated individually in the state listing, but not all are.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The search continues! Wishing the best for those dear poodles.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Miss Daphne said:


> although she claims full rights on AKC -- akc paperwork is not a defining factor to me


AKC registration is nothing more than their word that any puppy or dog is purebred. That's why you_ should_ want that paperwork even if you never register your own pup. It's not a question of whether you want to breed or show the dog. It's proof that your dog is what they say it is. (There are caveats of course, cheaters and such, but having the paperwork gives you leverage on them.)

AKC full registration means that the dog can be bred and resulting pups will qualify for AKC registry due to provability. The catch here is that virtually no quality, conscientious breeder will sell a full rights registration to just anyone strictly for the price of admission. A quality breeder has worked hard to make beautiful dogs and a good reputation. They are not going to hand that off to someone unless there is a very different agreement (contract) that allows them some control in the future of that dog and their pups.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Miss Daphne said:


> I read somewhere on here I think saying that the highest pet fee you can charge for adoption is $500, I am just curious. If she provides me with all of the paper, and gives a good registry number, and then says "It's going to be $1,000-$1,200", is that a reasonable price range for rehoming?


I haven't seen anything about a limit officially set anywhere but there is a general feeling that a true rehome of a beloved pet will not be comparable to the original purchase price, nor to recoup whatever they have spent on the dog. 

It would be high enough to try to ensure that the dog won't just get used by the buyer as, or flipped to, a mill, byb, research, etc., and to possibly feel that the new family can afford to keep the dog in good health and have a happy home. 

If she'd gotten the dog from a quality breeder with a "return to breeder" clause, there would rarely be any reimbursement. If a current owner isn't under obligation to a breeder or is ignoring that obligation, and is asking much more than $500, I'd seriously question their reason for owning the dog and motives for selling/"rehoming". 

Now, if "_she provides me with all of the paper, and gives a good registry number, and then says "It's going to be $1,000-$1,200_" ", only you can decide if it's worth it to you. 

That's definitely a very good price for a dog from health tested parents (see posts above), who have been titled in competition and are therefore properly registered with a reputable purebred registry, healthy and UTD on required vaccinations with vet info and records provided and the original breeder is in the loop. 

If there was a contract and the seller ignored it and the breeder learns of it, you could end up in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It really sounds to me like you dodged a bullet here.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Miss Daphne said:


> To be honest I'm not sure which dog she will be giving me, she says she is offering two, and I am only interested in owning one currently. I was trying to distinguish the faces in the dogs to tell them apart, I am guessing the shaved face dog is one, and puppy cut dog is another.


oh so this person has 3 dogs? I thought the black shaved face was the dog when it was younger and better cared for, and the teddy bear face is now. Im a little scared that this dog is stolen considering how different it looks now.

Edit: oh I see the tail now. Yeah somethings wrong here, too many poodles, asking too much. Also you don’t need to get rid of your dogs to when you leave the country.


----------



## nextsrep67 (11 mo ago)

Miss Daphne said:


> To be honest I'm not sure which dog she will be giving me, she says she is offering two, and I am only interested in owning one currently. I was trying to distinguish the faces in the dogs to tell them apart, I am guessing the shaved face dog is one, and puppy cut dog is another.


hello i am looking for a rescue poodle ive gotton a letter from m vet to get one let me get to how much i need the love they give an the the love i can give my scooter passed 6 months ago after 7 years of being in my lfe after a opperaton on the recovery table i still morn today for him he gave me purpose an reason im so alone today because o this i eel a rescue poodle would need the loe i can give an him or her could gie me nothing but the love they give please casll or write back i u could help lead me in the right way to do this
[post edited by moderator to remove personal information]


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

nextsrep67 said:


> hello i am looking for a rescue poodle ive gotton a letter from m vet to get one let me get to how much i need the love they give an the the love i can give my scooter passed 6 months ago after 7 years of being in my lfe after a opperaton on the recovery table i still morn today for him he gave me purpose an reason im so alone today because o this i eel a rescue poodle would need the loe i can give an him or her could gie me nothing but the love they give please casll or write back i u could help lead me in the right way to do this
> [post edited by moderator to remove personal information]


I have removed your name and phone number from this post, as leaving this information out there could make you a target for scammers. Additionally, Poodle Forum rules forbid the direct sale of animals. One possibility for adoption is a poodle rescue near you. Here is a resource which can help you locate one. Poodle Rescue

I'm closing this thread for now, as the dog originally being discussed is no longer available. Hop on over to the member introduction section and tell us a little about yourself.


----------

